
A Guide for Webmasters: How to Disable Ad Blockers from Your Site - Magicstatic
http://www.wiyre.com/guide-how-to-disable-ad-blockers-for-webmasters/
======
emocin
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm/related?hl=en)

Your site is much more usable with this installed.

